# Water at the rigs?



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

marlin/petro etc.

Anyone have a clarity report from out there. Water may lay down on Wed night and Thursday. Was looking for a report before I commit to running that far.....

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oops, I shudda put this in the Q&A section.....:banghead


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like nice clear water at the Nipple!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

TCAT says the water was blended bluegreen at MP255 last week. Based on that latest shot, it appears a finger of blue maybe around the ram, marlin, beer can area. Go and lets us know:usaflag


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

On terrafin it looks cobalt at horn mt. and south. Hope you crush em let us know how you do.. also east around the nipple is really cobalt.

Capt. Scott


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)




----------

